# Need info



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you lie that can (in most jurisdictions) be cause for denial or revocation (even 20 years later) of a license. If you're honest and it's not a disqualifying event, you should be fine.

Read the rules. Most of them have a clause "of good moral character" which can be subjective, in which case, make it sound as benign as you can while still admitting that you do indeed have a history.


----------

